# How often do you clean a horses sheath?



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

This question arose this morning on our hack out. My friend cleans her horses sheath every 3 weeks and books it in her diary! (She must enjoy it or something) 

I know it has to be done, but most owners don't even touch it, saying in the wild nobody would go out and clean it for them.

My boys hate it getting cleaned! Star will not tolerate it whatsoever! So I don't do it very often. 

Has anyone got an easy way of cleaning the sheath or any idea how often we should do it?


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats the beauty of having mares i don't need to go down that route  

Sorry not much help there was i !

XxX


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Got to love owning a mare!! lol

I think it does need doing as they can get quite gross and form scabs an sores 
My arab used to hate it and everytime you went anywere near it he would try and kick out. I think a quick wash here and there would be adequate as like you said there is no one to do it in the wild!!


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

Ermmm i not sure how often i do it tbh must be once a month or so. My pony strangely enjoys it. I like to make sure i do it as one of the geldings at our yard had maggots growing in his once


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, I think I will just have another go, armour up first:lol:

Storm is fine getting it cleaned, it's Star that's the problem. Bugger he is!


----------



## CountrySmiths (Sep 12, 2010)

I probably do about once every 2 months, although may squirt baby oil on, when relexed and hanging out, in between proper cleanings to help keep it from getting too dirty up there. My horses love being cleaned so will "drop" with a little poke in the sheath area and actually allow me to give them a "flush out" with a hose pipe (cold water too!).


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

CountrySmiths said:


> I probably do about once every 2 months, although may squirt baby oil on, when relexed and hanging out, in between proper cleanings to help keep it from getting too dirty up there. My horses love being cleaned so will "drop" with a little poke in the sheath area and actually allow me to give them a "flush out" with a hose pipe (cold water too!).


You are so lucky! But I will try the baby oil thing, sounds like a good idea. Anything worth a try.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi

Dont think there is a set time scale to do this, it would depend on the individual horse. Horses which sweat or work in an indoor school may need it doing more frequently.

A sponge and mild soapy water is all thats needed...oh and a strong stomach:blink: especially when the black cheesy bits fall up your arm

...and dont forget to make sure you get rid of any soap thats up there.


And as for mares... I still had to do between the udders only mildy less disgusting that doing the boys!!!


----------



## XsugarstarX (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you clean their shealth if their a gelding or a stallion?


----------



## Hetty (May 7, 2011)

Both in stallions and geldings. I'm getting my boy used to being touched in that area, but he will not let me do something like that yet. It doesn't look too bad at the moment anyway.....but he is only 12 months old.


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know how often i do my boy's but it's not very often probably 3-4 times a year. I do it when it looks mucky. Charlie is really good and just moves his leg out of the way so i can do it :lol: and Wish i haven't needed to do yet as it still looks clean, i bought him in October.
I have always cleaned my mares bits aswell as they get quite crudy between their udders, Bramble was always really good and Danser you have to keep at her and she will eventually stand still and let me do it.


----------



## jazzie_93 (May 26, 2011)

Now i read this and i wasnt exactly sure what a sheath was but by the way it sounds its there manly hood so i googled it as one does and this video comes up and he says annually Ill give you the link anyway . .. .

YouTube - ‪How to Wash a Male horse&#39;s Sheath; Rick Gore Horsemanship; www.thinklikeahorse.org‬‏


----------

